# OEM hats (bells) for rear brake discs



## xennon (Mar 9, 2018)

As title says looking for OEM R35 GT-R hats (bells) for rear brake discs.


----------



## GRKGTR (Dec 21, 2015)

I have a pair, but am located in Australia.

If you don't find any and are keen to pay postage let me know.


----------



## xennon (Mar 9, 2018)

Got them locally. Thanks anyway!


----------

